# Baby Pigeon on my Balcony what do I do?



## nicci985 (May 13, 2007)

Hi
I've woken this morning to find a baby pigeon on my balcony, he's walking has mainly grey feathers but is sitting there and also strutting up and down.

His parents are regulars to ours at this time of the year but this year we didn't put up a hanging basket. So they've made a nest on our Sky Dish. And this little fella has fallen off or maybe he tried to fly?

He won't get hurt by cats as he's on a balcony three floors up! But what do I do the nest it up and behind the sky dish and I cannot reach to put him back and I don't want to perch him on something to put him in the nest incase he freaks and jumps and falls three floors to the ground!

Help me please, I don't want anything to happen to him! I love his little strut!

Nicci


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nicci985 said:


> Hi
> I've woken this morning to find a baby pigeon on my balcony, he's walking has mainly grey feathers but is sitting there and also strutting up and down.
> 
> His parents are regulars to ours at this time of the year but this year we didn't put up a hanging basket. So they've made a nest on our Sky Dish. And this little fella has fallen off or maybe he tried to fly?
> ...


Nicci, how old is this baby? How far away is the actual nest? Can the parents see this baby? It may be that they will still come down and feed him. Maybe you could provide some sort of "nest", old shirt, towel, sheet where he can go to be comfy and they will still take care of him. I don't think I would risk trying to put him back in the nest if there's a chance of him falling. Maybe he getting close to weaning age. You can go here to see approx. how old the baby is.
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## nicci985 (May 13, 2007)

He looks about 22 days old.

The nest is up about 2 metres. I cannot see the parents today.

Its started raining as well!

Nicci


----------



## nicci985 (May 13, 2007)

MUm's come back and has just looked at the baby and flown off?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you feed the birds? If the baby is actually sitting in the rain, I'd personally bring it inside. If it's not in the rain, I'd just watch it for a while to see if the either of the parents feed it. Can you tell us where you are? Maybe we have a member close to you that could help out.


----------



## nicci985 (May 13, 2007)

I'm in Colchester, Essex, UK

I don't normally feed the pigeons I just let them get on with it they seem quite apt.

He's sitting in the corner in the rain the other three corners are now puddles.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I for sure would not let him sit out in the rain. Can you bring him inside? Man, this is tough. This baby is very close to an age where it CAN learn to eat and drink on it's own. It may take a couple of days. If that's the case, then you would need to hand feed it. We have some members in the UK, but I don't know how close they are to you. Seems these things always happen on holidays and week-ends. Murphy's Law in play I guess.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nicci, I have sent a message to one of our members that is in the UK. I have no idea if she's close to you or not. There are a couple of others there and if she's not close, she may know someone who is. It's a little early and Mothers Day but I'm HOPING that some other members will log on shortly. They'll see this post and maybe able to make some other suggestions.


----------



## nicci985 (May 13, 2007)

If I bring him inside should I put him on a towel? Should I dry him a little bit?

Nicci


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a link to some information that will be of use to you. I've got pigeons myself and I've got to go out to take care of them. I'll check back here in a little while to see what's going on and if anyone else has logged on. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nicci985 said:


> If I bring him inside should I put him on a towel? Should I dry him a little bit?
> 
> Nicci


Yes, you can wrap him up in a towel and try to dry him. Do you have anything you can feed him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's another link that will help you on feeding him. 

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/feeding.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Nicci,

I get pigeons on my balcony, too. Can't be any practical help, unfortunately, as I'm on the Sussex coast.

It is quite possible he is at the age where the parents would feed himif he were still in the nest, but not realize he is theirs if he isn't. Kind of borderline - they may or they may not.

To be safe, I'd be inclined to bring him in, and plonk him in an open box with some kitchen roll or old cloth at the bottom. 

He will need water before long, and may not have learned to drink. If you fill a small pot with water, and gently push his head down so the lower part of his beak is immersed, he may automatically drink. Careful, though, as he doesn't want it in his nostrils (towards top of beak).

If you have some bird seed, you can see if he is able to learn quickly to peck seed by putting a little in a pile and making pecking motions with a finger.

You can hand feed him little pea-size balls of moistened bread (pref wholemeal), tiny bits of soaked dog biscuit, frozen peas & sweetcorn allowed to thaw in a dish of boiled water for about 20 mins. You'd have to gently open his beak, and push each bit of food towards back of beak then let him swallow. Any of those options would do for a start.

If the parents do come and feed him soon, that will be a blessing.

John


----------



## nicci985 (May 13, 2007)

I have puppy food/treats, rice, wholegrain bread, frozen peas and frozen sweetcorn.

What's the best option?

Parents haven't been back again although I've noticed there's another baby on the sky dish. It's stopped raining should I leave him a bit longer incase they come back or bring him/her in?

I just want to do what's best.

Nicci


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

nicci985 said:


> I have puppy food/treats, rice, wholegrain bread, frozen peas and frozen sweetcorn.
> 
> What's the best option?
> 
> ...


Hi Nicci and welcome to P-T. Sounds like you have a nice buffet  to offer the baby. I think the peas and corn would be best especially if they are non-seasoned. You might want to bring baby Strut on in, especially if it's been raining, and do like John recommended. It's probably mid afternoon there and I would keep an eye out for the parents and see what they do with the other baby and see if they start "looking" for the missing one. If they start looking, then the baby will stand a better chance, but I think you'll have to be prepared to be Auntie. You might get to welcome the next baby too as it gets ready to earn its wings. Also, put out your hanging basket again as this is the time of year  Mom and Dad will be shopping for real estate again and you might want to offer a more convenient location. 
To help keep the babies safe and if it isn't already done, if you can screen in the bottom of the balcony so someone won't strut off, that would be a positive. 
Please consider getting a bit of bird seed for your spring visitors and do make sure you have a dish of water available out there for them to drink. Safe food and water are critical for survival and it seems like there are major culling campaigns over in the UK right now. It could make a difference for your little family.
Others will be on to help, but as Lovebirds said, it's Mother's Day so there may be a bit less action on the board than normal. 
Thanks for letting these birds have a safe haven  . With them near the Sky dish, I hope you've been keeping the telly tuned to the family channels


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Niccim

I think that the baby is safer in your care and supervision, at that age they are easy to look after (compared to other birds and baby mammals). Hopefully the parents will recognise it and supervise its launch into the big bad world! But let me know if there is anything I can do if things get complicated.

Cynthia


----------

